# Been a long time...



## Satt (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey this is Satt. I haven't posted in forever and started lurking again. I just wanted to say hi to anyone who might remember me and hi to everyone else also. HI!!! I am still training in Budo Taijutsu and enjoying it very much. Hope you all are enjoying yourselves as well.


----------



## MJS (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome Back! 

Mike


----------



## morph4me (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome back


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome back and enjoy yourself


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome back Satt!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome back. 

I don't remember you so you must've been gone for a while. Could you do a wee-bit of a re-intro for those of us who don't know you? :asian:


----------



## Satt (Dec 11, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I don't remember you so you must've been gone for a while. Could you do a wee-bit of a re-intro for those of us who don't know you? :asian:


 
Of course! My name is Jason and I live in the Smokey Mountains of Tennessee. I practice Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu under a student of Ed Martin and Thom Humphries. I have dabbled in many arts and this is the one that suits me. I have never felt so attached to a martial art as I am this one. I was in the Navy for 6 years as an "FC" which is an electronic technition that specializes in weapon systems. Now I am out and in college for Electrical Engineering. I am happily married to a wonderfull woman and try to live my life by the "Warrior's Creed" as created by Robert L. Humphrey. I hope this answers your question. Have a great day!!!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome back, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello Satt and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome back...


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome back to the board!  You'll notice a lot of changes since you were last here.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome, Also It's been a long time since I rock and rolled, 
It's been a long time since I did the Stroll. 
Ooh, let me get it back, let me get it back, 
You know the song? its LZ. 
Take care.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 13, 2007)

Satt, Welcome back to MT! Also, I'm from Tennessee too, Clarksville area, and I am currently in Korea with the Air Force, but no intentions of getting out in the near future, 4yrs down-16 to go!


----------

